# Can't connect sat receiver to lcd projector



## andy.n (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi there,

I'm in big trouble!
I'm trying to connect a satellite receiver (scart) to a lcd video projector which has a dvi-d input as well as a vga input.
I tried with scart to vga adaptor. Doesn't work. 
I also tried to connect the vga-scart adaptor to a vga-dvi adaptor which unfortunately is analog, so the plug won't even fit.
Tried scart to s-video and scart to video-in component as well. Gives me only black and white images. 
When the projector is connected to my Mac everything work just fine. 

It is a Canon projector iPAQ MP 1200

Help me Obi Wan Kenobi!
You are my last hope!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

scart to rca converter plug
http://www.mediaatlantic.com/product.php/783/0/
and at the projector end
http://cgi.ebay.com/VGA-Jack-to-S-V...002725057QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item390002725057


----------

